
Modified Nintendo Game Console Controlled by Modular Synthesizer (video) - coffee
http://casperelectronics.com/finished-pieces/nintendo/
======
coffee
More mod's found here:

"The core of most of these items are modified circuits from children’s toys.
In some cases custom built or found and unmodified circuits from other devices
(such as audio amplifiers, timers or regulated power supplies) were added to
expand a pieces’ functionality."

<http://casperelectronics.com/finished-pieces/>

